# [SCRIPT] distdir-pruner

## Panda

Salve a tutti, 

la mia attivita' di scripting continua, e come al solito vi propongo il mio ultimo scriptello ispirato da questo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=262269. Probabilmente sara' qualcosa di molto poco utile per chi ha banda... ma per i poveretti come noi (uso il prurale perche' so che ce ne stanno) che non hanno mai visto una DSL e usano il 56k o il GPRS e che sanno quanto sia prezioso avere un CD pieno zeppo di sorgenti... penso che possa tornare utile. Ovviamente, se hai un CD pieno zeppo di sorgenti che hai gia' utilizzato, che te ne fai di tenerli in hard disk? Niente, ma andarli a togliere e' un piccolo casino confusionario, considerando altri sorgenti che magari hai scaricato dopo e che non hai su CD.

A questo PRO ho realizzato distdir-pruner, che in pratica fa lo stesso lavoro dello script di _sys/sid ma e' maggiormente integrato, nella fattispecie, nell'infrastruttura di Gentoo ed ha qualche figatina-eye-candy emerge-like colorata che ci piacciono tanto  :Wink: 

Potete scaricarlo da http://www.orson.it/~panda/projects/distdir-pruner/distdir-pruner.gz. Occhio che non vi assicuro il perfetto funzionamento! Nei miei test sembra non avere grossi problemi... Vi mostro un piccolo assaggio: ho copiato in una dir un po' di sorgenti che avevo in $DISTDIR ed ho passato quella dir allo script:

```
trinhackria distdir-pruner # ./distdir-pruner kernel_src/

 /mnt/genesi/distfiles/

     weight: 3.5G

 free space: 246M/4.5G

     source: kernel_src/

 duplicates: 15

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Deleting duplicate files in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Deleting duplicate files

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.6.9-buildfix.patch

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.4.22-CAN-2004-0415.patch

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.4.27.tar.bz2

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.6.7-CAN-2004-0415.patch

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.4.22.tar.bz2

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-ftpd-0.17.tar.gz

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.6.8.tar.bz2

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.4.24.tar.bz2

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.4.26.tar.bz2

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.4.21.tar.bz2

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.2.25.tar.bz2

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.6.7.tar.bz2

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-2.6.9.tar.bz2

<<<        obj /mnt/genesi/distfiles/linux-507.tar.gz

 * 15 duplicate files deleted
```

se lo rilancio:

```
trinhackria distdir-pruner # ./distdir-pruner kernel_src/

 /mnt/genesi/distfiles/

     weight: 3.3G

 free space: 456M/4.5G

     source: kernel_src/

 duplicates: 0

 * There are no duplicate files to delete
```

enjoy   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ottimo lavoro appena ho tempo lo provo

----------

## _sys/sid

Bravo!!! ...Grazie per aver sviluppato una mia Idea.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione tools

----------

